# NG Chanel No. 5



## newbie (Jul 9, 2011)

My mom told me that she recently got herself some Chanel No 5 and loves it. I decided to make her some No. 5 soap, so I got NG's. Just curious about how close people feel it is the actual item and how it's lasted over time in soap. If it's a fader, I don't want to give it to my mom (after proper curing time) to have the scent exit after a few weeks or something. Smelled very strong OOB and right after soaping (at about 0.75-0.8 ppo) and it's settling back a bit now after a couple days. 

I can't get on the Scent Review Board to look it up there, so was hoping some people here have used it. Also, I hate going to the mall/shopping so please don't send me there to try to find a perfume counter to smell it! Perish the thought- parking, all the people, reams of merchandise!

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 9, 2011)

I've soaped it at about .75 oz ppo.  It sticks at that level.  Can't say if it's an accurate dupe though.  I don't believe I've ever sniffed the original.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 11, 2011)

i dont know about ng chanel 5, but peaks is right on, I used to use this perfume for years, now I cant stand it, funny!


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not much for perfumes. so it's been hard to have it on the counter. It get's a bit overwhelming and then I start getting nauseated from it. I also made her some White Shoulders, which I identify with her, but having two perfume soaps nearly put me over the edge. She;s going to bring her bottle of perfume next time she comes for comparison, so I can do a side-by-side. The White SHoulders (NG) seems pretty true from my recollection, but I don't have the actual perfume to confirm. Both are highly accelerating, as you'd expect from florals, an we'll see what the mums says re: authenticity.


----------



## newbie (Jul 16, 2011)

Nancy, did you get discoloration with the Chanel? I recently checked my bars and they are all turning a very dirty grayish brown color. Hopefully they will end up with some decent discolor- currently it's really ugly. What did you get?


----------



## whisks (Jul 16, 2011)

no 5 is my signature scent and i use it every day (the perfume). i've soaped NG's chanel no 5. it isn't a true duplicate, but is still gorgeous and doesn't have any unpleasant notes, iykwim. it is one of my favourite soaps, if not the favourite - my other favourite is neroli.
i used TD and it comes out beige. i wouldn't mind knowing if there's anything out there which is spot on though.
it seems to stick very well as i have bars which i've made 18 months ago which are still very fragrant.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your soaps Whisks, would love to see some in the photo gallery ?


----------



## newbie (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to know, Whisks. I can prepare my mom for a nice scent but not a dead-on dupe. Mine has little spots of brown as well-it accelerated so I may not have gotten it blended in like I should have. Would love to see what yours looked like.

I love neroli as well, although I don't know if my favorite is an authentic scent. I love Camden Grey's but it doesn't seem overly popular in general. I love it.

THanks fro the additional info!


----------



## whisks (Jul 17, 2011)

i mixed my FO with kaolin and TD, then added it to the oils before adding the lye. the first time i made it, i remember it was a hot day and i put the mould in the sun to assist gel. i have also made it without gelling and the result was a paler colour. again i added TD and clay.


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 17, 2011)

I colored mine pink, but it did turn out sort of a dusty pink.  I'd say that yes, there is discoloration.


----------



## whisks (Jul 22, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Do you have any pics of your soaps Whisks, would love to see some in the photo gallery ?



sorry, i missed reading this last time. i wish i had some photos of my soap. truth is, i've never posted a single photo of anything i've made online, soap or otherwise. the only person on a soap forum who has seen my soap is someone who i did a swap over a year ago. let me know if ever you want to do a swap.

i do like colour and frangrance even though i started soaping because i wanted to make goats'milk soap, and do swirls a fair bit, although, of all things, my chanel is uncoloured.


----------

